# Fight that wind! Worth it!



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Went out yesterday soley based on the astro table stating today was the best day of the month by the numbers. They were right. Only used 1 bait, gold shiner red eye shad. Caught up in the muck and snapped her free, you could see the flash and then whammy....hat on frontwards- 3rd cast and 4lb 10 oz, and hat on backwards 4lb 12 oz. Caught plenty of 2's...


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice bass Joe. I wasn't able to get out yesterday but noticed today was the only good day left this month on the solunar table so put things aside to be able to get out today. I did crappy though. Nothing like your day.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea, I'm glad i got out. I do routinely look at the tables and have found them to be pretty accurate on my success in the past. Now if the weather will get in line with the sun and the moon!!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Pics must not do those fish justice because its making them look more like 2½lb fish. Always nice to catch though!!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> Pics must not do those fish justice because its making them look more like 2½lb fish. Always nice to catch though!!


...Why even bother? 

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I caught a good limit of Largie's trolling in my pond with Worm Harnesses. They clearly hit on them so I'll continue to try it. Good job on those fish! Still haven't caught one that big yet this year. Nice job!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> Pics must not do those fish justice because its making them look more like 2½lb fish. Always nice to catch though!!


I'm like most fishermen that like to brag a little about what they're catching, if it's worth bragging about. For some it may be a 2 1/2 lber. For me its over 4lbs. So when a stupid little comment like SCUM is written, and I see it all the time around here, makes me want to never read or post on here again. I fish for the enjoyment of "figuring it out". And I take pride in my equipment and observations. I'm pretty sure my digital scale is right on, and boy did I want to say that 4-12 was 5, but she wasnt. So why not keep your little shtty comments to yourself? 
Joe B, happy 4-20


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

JOE B said:


> I'm like most fishermen that like to brag a little about what they're catching, if it's worth bragging about. For some it may be a 2 1/2 lber. For me its over 4lbs. So when a stupid little comment like SCUM is written, and I see it all the time around here, makes me want to never read or post on here again. I fish for the enjoyment of "figuring it out". And I take pride in my equipment and observations. I'm pretty sure my digital scale is right on, and boy did I want to say that 4-12 was 5, but she wasnt. So why not keep your little shtty comments to yourself?
> Joe B, happy 4-20


give em hell joe b! they look like 4lbers to me, i can tell by your elbows being bent and not straight out. if you would have taken a pic like i normally do, those fish would look like 8lbers!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

They look like good'uns to me... Nice job Joe B.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

From you 2?!?! Thanks a ton! I honestly believe you 2 are the best on here. LOTP is chasing a dream lots of us wish we could, and Jig with probably the best posts on here to really help the average fisherman. Both have caught monster Ohio bass and I really appreciate your comments. And believe me, I'm not the sensitive kind. I fish lots of Ohio public waters (tough!), root for the Browns and Indians (brutal), play golf with guys better than me, fish with guys who know a thing or 2, play video games against my 18 year old while he uses cheat codes (restart), and play poker with guys who love to gamble (suckouts), so I am used to getting my arse kicked pretty regularly! 
Steve, when is your next Open? Good luck & tight lines!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

heading to tennessee next month, the tournament starts the first week of june. cant wait!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Pickwick or Douglas or some other lake? Spots, LM and SM all available? Will be rooting for you! Trying to get Thick to get me out for some smallie action before he goes full swing on the tourney trail, and he mentioned he may have an extra seat now that you are chasing the big boys....


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

JOE B said:


> Pickwick or Douglas or some other lake? Spots, LM and SM all available? Will be rooting for you! Trying to get Thick to get me out for some smallie action before he goes full swing on the tourney trail, and he mentioned he may have an extra seat now that you are chasing the big boys....


douglas, all are available but ill be going after the largemouth, their is a 20" min in smallies and only 1 allowed per day. cant wait!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I saw you live last tourney. The weigh in you were one of the first to weigh. Watched on espn.com and let everyone on the site know to check it out. First week of June will be perfect!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i really really appreciate it, i know alot of people on here dont like me, but the ones that do will always get my support and everything you and others have said and done for me, i am beyond greatful.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Is this a joke?!?!?!? Because if you read my post....it says the pics dont do the fish justice....i never said "hey those arent 4 lb fish they are 2½" So you guys may want to take a step back first before trying to jump on someone and start and arguement. I am not the kind of guy who will down someones fish. So please read comments exactly before jumping too conclusions. Also notice next too my name...I am a site sponsor. So I dont think I would want to rag on someone elses catch. Thanks S_F


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Scum Frog. Sometimes the pictures don't do justice. Then there are guys who hold fish out and make them look like monsters. Here is a perfect example of that.




This is my version of a 15lb. fish. 

These guys know how to fool people.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

young-gun21 said:


> ...Why even bother?
> 
> _Sent from my HTC Evo_


I agree (venting)---> I cant stand when people shoot down a fish over just a pic.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You have to admit though, every now & then you see the "6 lb. bass" that is clearly a 3-4 lb. critter.

The solution is to actually weight your catch & be honest.  When you catch heavy fish on a regular basis, you know what they look like.


That being said, Joe's elbows are bent and those are clearly fat azz bass!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey SF, all I can say is I only take photos of near 5's and plus (unless its the first fish of the year-translation-dink) but no harm. Thanks for sponsering a great site. We're all out there trying to catch that fish to post that one photo where everyone goes WOW! Good luck this year catchin em


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Must have forgot to
Say this. but nice fish Joe. Have good year at catching
Them.



Josh


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think Scum Frog was being pricky. He was just commenting that the pics don't do those fish justice.
It is very difficult to judge a weight from a picture. It's not an exact science. Some of the guys who do the go go gadget arm pictures to try to inflate the size and others (like me) hold them close to the body for accuracy.
Here's a 4.8lb (4 lb 12oz) bass as a comparison and another pic of the same fish.



















Here's a 10.1 lb bass. Doesn't look like a 10lber does it?











Nice fish JOE B. I need to get a few like those this weekend.


----------

